# HI there!



## Gorgeous40 (Oct 25, 2013)

Hi! My name is Katrese and I am from Ohio. I don't work for MAC as it seems many of you do (or have), I just LOOOOOVE makeup, and love to talk about makeup and see different ways to apply it. I have been reading the posts on this site for a while and just decided to register finally! It is so fun to chat with people who get as excited about makeup as I do. LOL


----------



## tirurit (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi Katrese and welcome to Specktra!

  I am quite new myself but I joined for the same reasons you did! In my everyday life I don't really have anyone to get excited over releases and someone has named me Van Gogh because of all the brushes I have! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  How have you been enjoying the forum so far?


----------



## Gorgeous40 (Oct 26, 2013)

tirurit said:


> Hi Katrese and welcome to Specktra!
> 
> I am quite new myself but I joined for the same reasons you did! In my everyday life I don't really have anyone to get excited over releases and someone has named me Van Gogh because of all the brushes I have!
> 
> ...


  "Van Gogh"!!! I love it!!!!

  Hi Fellow Beauty Junkie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am thoroughly enjoying myself! I am so glad I decided to become a member. I already feel myself getting addicted to checking the threads, LOL!!


----------



## tirurit (Oct 26, 2013)

He thought he was being funny and I was just thinking "and you haven't seen my most expensive brushes which I keep in a drawer and are not for everyday use!" XDD

  Good to know that you are enjoying yourself, and yeah it can be addicting *points to own post count* hehe


----------



## Gorgeous40 (Oct 26, 2013)

tirurit said:


> He thought he was being funny and I was just thinking "and you haven't seen my most expensive brushes which I keep in a drawer and are not for everyday use!" XDD
> 
> Good to know that you are enjoying yourself, and yeah it can be addicting *points to own post count* hehe


  LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL! My husband used to just shake his head because he couldn't understand why had so much stuff. Now he doesn't give it a second thought.

  Your post count is on FIRE!!


----------



## tirurit (Oct 26, 2013)

Hehehehe I guess he got used to it, no?

  Oh yeah, I am blaming a few night shifts I had that were boooooring as hell


----------



## Gorgeous40 (Oct 26, 2013)

Yeah, I trained him well. Haaahaha


----------



## Gorgeous40 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hey! I went from "Neophyte" to "Cub" on my first day! Woohooooooo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't know what that means but i'm happy anyway! LOL!


----------



## Julily (Oct 28, 2013)

Hello Katrese, welcome.I hope you enjoy yourself here. I do, sometimes even when I have nothing to say.


----------



## Gorgeous40 (Oct 28, 2013)

Thank you @Julily !!!!


----------



## macgirl006 (Oct 28, 2013)

It's like when I had Facebook. All I do is check for updates all day. It's addicting especially when your day is not complete until you've read all the unread posts lol. Weirdo alert!  But seriously, this is such a lovely forum where so many different people have the same thing in common: love for makeup!


----------



## Gorgeous40 (Oct 28, 2013)

macgirl006 said:


> But seriously, this is such a lovely forum where so many different people have the same thing in common: love for makeup!


  TOTALLY AGREE!!!!!


----------



## Julily (Oct 28, 2013)

Gorgeous40 said:


> TOTALLY AGREE!!!!!


  And if you miss a day or two, it feels as if you've missed out on so much. I love how some of the threads get off track sometimes.


----------



## Gorgeous40 (Oct 28, 2013)

@Julily I know! With all the holiday collections dropping, I can't imagine missing an entire day of the forums yet!!


----------



## tirurit (Oct 28, 2013)

I sometimes laugh at myself: I get so excited with the new collections and then I am like "duh! not to be released around here for at least a month!". But the atmosphere really is catching


----------



## macgirl006 (Oct 28, 2013)

Julily said:


> And if you miss a day or two, it feels as if you've missed out on so much. I love how some of the threads get off track sometimes.


 @Julily and Gorgeous40 Yessssssss exactly! We're sick in the head lol. Atleast I am lol


----------



## Gorgeous40 (Oct 29, 2013)

Yes, sick in the head is a correct assessment!! Anytime I wake up at 4:30am to stalk a website to see if they restocked a lipstick.... Then, well yeah...


----------



## macgirl006 (Oct 29, 2013)

Gorgeous40 said:


> Yes, sick in the head is a correct assessment!! Anytime I wake up at 4:30am to stalk a website to see if they restocked a lipstick.... Then, well yeah...


----------



## Jessica (Oct 29, 2013)

Welcome to Specktra--glad you joined


----------



## Mayanas (Oct 29, 2013)

You found the perfect place to talk about makeup and where the money is going out of hand like water.


----------



## Gorgeous40 (Oct 29, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Welcome to Specktra--glad you joined


  Thank you Jessica!!


----------



## Gorgeous40 (Oct 29, 2013)

Mayanas said:


> You found the perfect place to talk about makeup and where the money is going out of hand like water.


  Hi Mayanas! Thank you for the welcome! Yes it's perfect and I have spent more money than I needed to since joining! LOL!


----------



## marie4u (Feb 11, 2014)

hi i  m marie. i  m same like you love the make up.


----------



## gexton71 (Feb 11, 2014)

i am also joined this forum because i also love about makeup talk, Thank you so much Love your Forum...         iPhone developer in Pakistan


----------



## marie4u (Feb 25, 2014)

nice to have some 1 from Pakistan.


----------

